# Best Glow Powder



## this_is_nascar (Aug 22, 2003)

What's the best, longest-lasting glow powder and where can I order it online?


----------



## PieThatCorner (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey Ray, readysetglo.com has some of the better selections of glow powders that I've ordered from online. According to their estimates, the green and aqua glow powders (alkaline aluminate) have an after-glow of up to ten hours.

They're also having a sale right now, by the way.

If you'd like a test sample, such as just enough to coat the size of a mini-mag 2AA reflector, email me and I'll send it out... I have the green colored glow powder.

-Jim


----------



## flownosaj (Aug 23, 2003)

Green Strontium aluminate works best. I'm using the Luminova(tm) kind since I heard it was pretty good. A fully charged painted area about the size of a quarter gives enough light to read or navigate (once dark adjusted) for well over an hour.

You can get the Ready set glow stuff from Ebay when they auction it off. I see 1 oz for $14 when you could probably get it for $8-9. 
I got 1oz for $6 + a reasonable s/h off auction from Glowpro and it seems to work great. He even threw in 10g of red when I asked for just a pinch to try out.

Make sure you're geting the fine powder as it will mix better.


-Jason


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 23, 2003)

Thanks guys. I'll give those a look.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Aug 23, 2003)

what do you guys mix the glow powder with? I have a bottle of (I think) strontium aluminate in clear fingernail polish but it is next to impossible to mix it up. I ended up using one of those Genie Vortex lab mixers to get everything mixed up enough. And, even at that, it would separate out in like an hour.

What other options are there?


----------



## lemlux (Aug 23, 2003)

Elektrolumens sells the blue and the green for $10 and ounce.


----------



## Bushman (Aug 23, 2003)

www.glowinc.com Is where I have gotten the powder that I sold to a few members including you Chris. They also have a new liquid base out that is much better than the nail polish and keeps it suspended forever! (as compared to nailpolish)


----------



## lemlux (Aug 23, 2003)

Mike:

Thanks for the lead to the suspension paint media. I'm glad I haven't yet bought any nail polish.


----------



## vcal (Aug 23, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Bushman said:*
www.glowinc.com Is where I have gotten the powder that I sold to a few members including you Chris. They also have a new liquid base out that is much better than the nail polish and keeps it suspended forever! (as compared to nailpolish) 

[/ QUOTE ]
Mike;
Have you personally used any of that new (glowinc) liquid premixed stuff yet?


----------



## Alledges (Aug 23, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*PieThatCorner said:*
Hey Ray, readysetglo.com has some of the better selections of glow powders that I've ordered from online. According to their estimates, the green and aqua glow powders (alkaline aluminate) have an after-glow of up to ten hours.

They're also having a sale right now, by the way.


[/ QUOTE ]

ReadySetGlo website has Green 1oz for $14 on sale. Search eBay ReadySetGlo for $6.99 1oz Green. Lots of other major discounts as well including 9 color samplers. Also has audio intro to products. Easy to hear Shannon's canadian eh.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Aug 23, 2003)

thanks for the info. I couldn't remember who it was I got mine from.

I'm excited to try the new stuff. Is that (so far) the best solution?


----------



## Rothrandir (Aug 26, 2003)

well, i've been using the green stuff from elektrolumens, and it works great!

i spray on an undercoat of white paint, then the powder, clear, powder, clear, powder, clear, powder, clear, powder, about that many times, really depends though.

is the readysetglo stuff any brighter?


----------



## ElektroLumens (Aug 26, 2003)

I've turned all Strontium Aluminate sales over to my wife. Her website is www.glowlady.com 
. She sells the blue and green glow powder for only $10 per ounce. This is not a sale but the regular price. The quality of glow powder is the best stuff on the market. 

I like to buy 3/4 oz bottles of clear fingernail polish, and mix in about 1/4 teaspoon of the powder into the polish. You can add more if you want more glow. I put a base coat of white on whatever it is I'm painting. Then apply the polish that has the glow powder mixed into it. Then go over it with clear, to protect the powder from any contact with moisture (moisture will neutralize the glow). A 1" diameter disc will light up a 12X12 room. I've been meaning to do a 12" square, but never got to it yet. I would mix in the glow powder in clear paint, and spray it. (I used to be an auto painter).

I wonder what a car would look like, with a top coat of glow powder mixed in? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Wayne


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks Wayne. Just ordered a bit of each.


----------



## Rothrandir (Aug 26, 2003)

thanks wayne /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

the stuff really is amazing!
people are amazed when the optic glows bright green /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frangible (Aug 26, 2003)

Doesn't that lessen the brightness of the beam?

I think I'll have to stick with tritium...


----------



## Rothrandir (Aug 26, 2003)

nope /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

i don't coat the optic itself, i coat the area surrounding the optic.
sometimes this is accomplished by coating the inside of the head, sometimes i make a special "cup" to perfectly surround the optic for optimal results /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frangible (Aug 26, 2003)

Ahh ok, I understand now. Not a bad idea.


----------



## LitFuse (Aug 26, 2003)

Rothrandir, do you use the white base coat first? I'm going to use some glow powder inside my KL1 when I change out the LS to an R2H. Any tips? Thanks.


Peter


----------



## Rothrandir (Aug 26, 2003)

i don't think so /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

you really should try it!
it's not hard to do (i haven't tried the nailpolish method, that may be easier or harder), but the results are wonderful.


----------



## snakebite (Aug 26, 2003)

now i know why it dissapeared from your site.
i was thinking of mixing some in the clearcoat when i paint a car i am restoring.might freak folks out though.


[ QUOTE ]
*ElektroLumens said:*
I've turned all Strontium Aluminate sales over to my wife. Her website is www.glowlady.com 
. She sells the blue and green glow powder for only $10 per ounce. This is not a sale but the regular price. The quality of glow powder is the best stuff on the market. 

I like to buy 3/4 oz bottles of clear fingernail polish, and mix in about 1/4 teaspoon of the powder into the polish. You can add more if you want more glow. I put a base coat of white on whatever it is I'm painting. Then apply the polish that has the glow powder mixed into it. Then go over it with clear, to protect the powder from any contact with moisture (moisture will neutralize the glow). A 1" diameter disc will light up a 12X12 room. I've been meaning to do a 12" square, but never got to it yet. I would mix in the glow powder in clear paint, and spray it. (I used to be an auto painter).

I wonder what a car would look like, with a top coat of glow powder mixed in? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Wayne 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Frangible (Aug 26, 2003)

I just ordered some, figure I can do my flashlights and the sights on two of my guns that don't have readily available tritium sights.

Any other ideas on what to do with it?


----------



## flownosaj (Aug 26, 2003)

Well, other than flashlight related painting, I've painted some low-lying areas on the cell phone and painted the light switch in the garage.


-Jason


----------



## vcal (Aug 26, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Frangible said:*
I just ordered some, figure I can do my flashlights and the sights on two of my guns that don't have readily available tritium sights.
Any other ideas on what to do with it? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Have you visited the www.readysetglo.com site? They have a lot of suggestions and project ideas there, as well as sort a fledgling BBS.


----------



## Wolfen (Aug 27, 2003)

Any difference between the readysetglow stuff and Super Luminova (TM) ?


----------



## Frangible (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmm, some good ideas, will be interesting to see how bright it is relative to a glowring.


----------



## LoneRebel (Aug 27, 2003)

Frangible, glow powder fully charged especially with a royal blue luxeon is way brighter than a glowring. But the glow powder loses its brightness relatively quickly. I believe one cpf member did a timed comparison and it was around 30 minutes or so that the glowring took the lead in terms of brightness.


----------



## Willmore (Aug 27, 2003)

I've had good luck with www.extremeglow.com. They have great prices and other cool LED toys. Hmm. 75g of any of the green/blue-green/blue colors for $15 or a three pack of 75g each for $30. 

I've bought from them twice and both times, they were quick and friendly. I don't work for them or own them, if anyone's curious. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flownosaj (Aug 27, 2003)

At 12:30 am last night I fully charged up a "painted" white bottle cap I can use for finding my way around the house and put it in the walk in closet with some other glow material. Everything was separared and compared.

6am still glowing but dim.
4:20 pm. Home from work. I let my eyes get adjusted to the dark and I can still find it easily. Still glowing, but not at all bright. I have no way of numbering or valuing, but I can say that if it was a switch that was painted, I'd have no trouble finding it once I was dark adapted.
So that's nearly 14 hours and still glowing for the luminova!

-Jason


----------



## flownosaj (Aug 27, 2003)

10 pm--dim, but still discernable without a problem...

Will they make it to tomorrow morning?


-Jason


----------

